# Ihr UPS Paket - Trojaner per Mail



## sascha (14 Juli 2008)

Viele Menschen dürften heute unerwartete Post bekommen haben - eine Mail, in der ein "UPS Packet Service" ein unzustellbares Paket meldet. Doch dahinter steckt ein Trick - und ein gefährlicher Trojaner.

Ihr UPS Paket - gefährliche Trojaner per Mail: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

